# Yorkshire Wartime Experience



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

If you can make it to Bradford/Leeds first weekend in July:

https://www.ywe-event.info/index.html

For reasons which escape me an omission has been made from the list of attractions, it should also read "See Shaver in full uniform".


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

That looks like good fun.

Dare I ask--which uniform?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> That looks like good fun.
> 
> Dare I ask--which uniform?


I'm thinking RAF, the exact style depending on the authenticity of the costumes available to hire. No doubt a playful appearance in the WAYWT thread may follow shortly after the event to illustrate.

.
.
.
.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm disappointed you don't already own an authentic vintage RAF uniform.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> I'm disappointed you don't already own an authentic vintage RAF uniform.


Oh. Sorry. :redface:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

On a tangentially-related point, just this last weekend I came into possession of my maternal grandfather's WWII U.S. Army Air Corps uniforms. My mother is finally downsizing, so the house is getting cleaned out, and I determined that these were essential items not to be lost! Regretably, I get my physique from my father's side, so nothing comes close to fitting. And it all went into a bag of mothballs to spend a few weeks in the basement freezer to kill the moths that had already gnawed a few holes. Still, it was remarkable to see tailoring and fabric quality that one would have to pay a hell of a lot for today.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> On a tangentially-related point, just this last weekend I came into possession of my maternal grandfather's WWII U.S. Army Air Corps uniforms. My mother is finally downsizing, so the house is getting cleaned out, and I determined that these were essential items not to be lost! Regretably, I get my physique from my father's side, so nothing comes close to fitting. And it all went into a bag of mothballs to spend a few weeks in the basement freezer to kill the moths that had already gnawed a few holes. Still, it was remarkable to see tailoring and fabric quality that one would have to pay a hell of a lot for today.


......and on a heavily mass produced item too. Those were the days.....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Shaver, your friends event sounds like quite a wonderful undertaking. LOL. wish it wasn't quite so long a swim across the pond! In reading CuffDaddy's post I was struck by the obvious differences in quality of his Grandfather's WWII Army Air Corps uniform and of those polyester monstrosities they were issuing to us during the Vietnam era and beyond. Quality just didn't make it into the later day equation.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Shaver, your friends event sounds like quite a wonderful undertaking. LOL. wish it wasn't quite so long a swim across the pond! In reading CuffDaddy's post I was struck by the obvious differences in quality of his Grandfather's WWII Army Air Corps uniform and of those polyester monstrosities they were issuing to us during the Vietnam era and beyond. Quality just didn't make it into the later day equation.


There will be genuine war heroes there too! I may be perceived as something of a no-nonsense type of guy but put me in a room with, for example, a Battle of Britain pilot and I am always overawed. I have nothing but respect and admiration and gratitude for fellows who served in combat. :icon_smile:


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> There will be genuine war heroes there too! I may be perceived as something of a no-nonsense type of guy but put me in a room with, for example, a Battle of Britain pilot and I am always overawed. I have nothing but respect and admiration and gratitude for fellows who served in combat. :icon_smile:


Slightly off-topic, but do you like reading obituaries? (As a Neapolitan taxi-driver once asked me, nearing the hospital.) I do - I would say the last 10 to 15 years have been a golden age of war-hero obituaries. Often the high point of my morning is turning to page 19 of the Telegraph. We now seem to be on the Korean War, there can be very few BoB pilots left.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

None at all left since late last year: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20040676 I listened to him being interviewed on the radio not long before he died. A man made of stern stuff and modest beyond belief. His matter of fact description of flying into a sky black with German bombers brought a lump to my throat.

Fewer WWII heroes every day, another one just passed: https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/381843/War-hero-Douglas-Bader-s-RAF-wingman-dies


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> On a tangentially-related point, just this last weekend I came into possession of my maternal grandfather's WWII U.S. Army Air Corps uniforms. My mother is finally downsizing, so the house is getting cleaned out, and I determined that these were essential items not to be lost! Regretably, I get my physique from my father's side, so nothing comes close to fitting. And it all went into a bag of mothballs to spend a few weeks in the basement freezer to kill the moths that had already gnawed a few holes. Still, it was remarkable to see tailoring and fabric quality that one would have to pay a hell of a lot for today.


My Mom's 1st cousin was in the US 101st Airborne Div., jumped into France and Holland, and has always been able to fit into his old uniform. For his trip to Normandy in 1994, I was pleased to contribute for a new pair of Corcoran WWII pattern jump boots


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

It's the weekend after this. I have a full, and 100% authentic - not a reproduction but an original - blue dress RAF uniform hanging in the closet. There's some fantastic vehicles that will be rumbling around the place (https://www.ywe-event.info/vehicles.html) You may expect photo's of a dashing, pipe smoking, bounder of an air-ace to follow shortly thereafter.....:redface:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

A seagoing friend of mine ( we twice sailed together, were at each other's weddings, christenings etc) had the privelege of drinking in a pub where he lived in Bridlington, and was on personable speaking terms with Ginger Lacey, whom he thought as splendid old bloke.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> You may expect photo's of a dashing, pipe smoking, bounder of an air-ace to follow shortly thereafter.....:redface:


Moustachioed, I hope...


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Shaver, your friends event sounds like quite a wonderful undertaking. LOL. wish it wasn't quite so long a swim across the pond! In reading CuffDaddy's post I was struck by the obvious differences in quality of his Grandfather's WWII Army Air Corps uniform and of those polyester monstrosities they were issuing to us during the Vietnam era and beyond. Quality just didn't make it into the later day equation.


My late father was always full of admiration for the quality of cloth in the USAAF uniforms, of all ranks. Far superior to the RAF wartime quality. On the other hand, after demob, and completion of his time in the shipyard where he was training as an engine fitter, he went sea as a Junior Engineer (Merchant Navy). His first uniform was, he said, an absolute bargain, beautifully made, of beautiful cloth. Although a perfect fit, it was ready made, and had Second Mate's stripes on it. The tailor told him he'd change them free of charge. He'd made the uniform for a bloke, had received the deposit, but he'd never come back for it. A most depressing bargain.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Chouan: Are you familiar with a book titled "The Greatest Generation," authored by one our old TV news anchors? It is a very complimentary and interesting history/narrative about America's WWII generation, detailing their accomplishments and providing substantial insight into their good character and incredible work effort. Each time you and a few others have mentioned your WWII era fathers/relatives and their experiences during those very hard and trying times, I am reminded that Tom Brokaw should have expanded his definition of the "Greatest Generation" to include our brothers and sisters across the pond! Your recollections of your father leave me convinced he was indeed a great man....the kind I would have really enjoyed knowing.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Chouan: Are you familiar with a book titled "The Greatest Generation," authored by one our old TV news anchors? It is a very complimentary and interesting history/narrative about America's WWII generation, detailing their accomplishments and providing substantial insight into their good character and incredible work effort. Each time you and a few others have mentioned your WWII era fathers/relatives and their experiences during those very hard and trying times, I am reminded that Tom Brokaw should have expanded his definition of the "Greatest Generation" to include our brothers and sisters across the pond! Your recollections of your father leave me convinced he was indeed a great man....the kind I would have really enjoyed knowing.


You're very kind to say so. I miss him terribly, but far more, I regret that my sons never met him.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The weekend is shaping up to be an incredible success - the weather is glorious blazing sunshine. Almost 300 vehicles (all of which are in full working order except the spitfire) were in attendance from dozens of tanks, innumerable half-tracks, DUCKWs, countless jeeps, motorcycles and even Monty's Rolls Royce staff car. The highlight of the day was the second world war re-enactment for which I was, using my access all areas privileges, stood with the 25 pound artillery when they commenced shelling. Wow - those babies make some thunder when they bump off.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My friend, you missed the sartorial age you were meant to live in, your time in history. I cannot imagine anyone looking more natural/comfortable sporting that RAF uniform and sitting behind the steering wheel of that WW II jeep. Were you part of the reenactment you referenced?


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Shaver, that looks a right old beezer! What a glorious weekend this side of the pond for such fun!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

When I see those pictures, Shaver, I have to fight the urge to fire off a snappy salute at my monitor. Getting some needed downtime after downing a Heinkel or two?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Thank you gents, I will allow that I was recipient of a few admiring glances - the uniform was a perfect fit. You will note that I even got a dimple in that cotton tie! 

I don't really do the actual running around playing at soldiers bit (although I am very glad that others do) I was more of a living exhibit wandering, and driving, around the 'battlefields'.

That jeep is a rough old ride - no suspension, hard seats, hit a bump and you nearly get thrown out, no power steering: it takes some practice to master it.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

But you looked the part. All that was missing was the forage cap worn so far over to one side that it was a miracle it stays on.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Chouan said:


> But you looked the part. All that was missing was the forage cap worn so far over to one side that it was a miracle it stays on.


It's tucked in my epaullete - when it was on my head it was, as you say, so far over to the right it was being wholly supported by my ear. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## calfnkip (Mar 21, 2011)

Shaver:

Just found this thread, as I usually confine myself to the Fashion forum because that's where most of the leather questions seem to land. 

Anyway, great photos!! You really look the part. What's probably more important is that you look like you're having a great deal of fun at it :icon_smile:


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Love this thread and the photos. Shaver, I know you had a wonderful time. My Dad served during WWII in the Pacific Theater and I love going through old pictures of that time.


----------

